# PE Power Exam Results (failed)



## jtfn7792

Hey Guys 

Took my PE exam last week for the first time, and unfortunately failed. I wanted to post my diagnostic to see what others thoughts on my results are. Was I close, did I bomb this, etc. ? Also if anyone knows any review material that they would recommend, it would me much appreciated. I used School of PE and the NCEES practice exam for the first exam and I did not find School of PE to be particularly great, especially for its cost.


----------



## DLD PE

jtfn7792 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Took my PE exam last week for the first time, and unfortunately failed. I wanted to post my diagnostic to see what others thoughts on my results are. Was I close, did I bomb this, etc. ? Also if anyone knows any review material that they would recommend, it would me much appreciated. I used School of PE and the NCEES practice exam for the first exam and I did not find School of PE to be particularly great, especially for its cost.
> 
> View attachment 27743


You're total performance adds up to 76.9 out of a possible 135, which is roughly 57%. You need to be at least around 70% to give yourself a good chance of passing. You're not far off. My last failed CBT attempt before I passed was 80.1, so you're not that far from where I was. However my 80.1 was AFTER two CBT attempts and AFTER two paper/pencil attempts. 

You diagnostic is very balanced, which indicates you have at least a good grasp on the concepts for each section, especially if all you looked at was School of PE and the NCEES practice exam. I don't think a review course is necessary in your case. My recommendation would be to get your hands on more practice exam problems to go through. I would look at (in no particular order):

1. @Zach Stone P.E. 's website. He has a review course and TONS of useful, free to read material on his website. I would recommend purchasing his practice exam. Great instructor. I took his course.

2. @justin-hawaii 's website. Same as above. Great instructor and his practice exams are tremendous. I took his course. I would recommend purchasing his practice exam.

3. Complex Imaginary Volumes 1 thru 4. Four, 80-question practice exams. I found these very useful.

4. Cram for Exam Volumes 1 thru 4. These were definitely more challenging than Complex Imaginary, but I think if you spent the next 2-3 months going through items #1 - #3, you'll be fine. 

I failed the CBT in late March last year and re-took it in middle of June and I passed. That was enough time to burn through enough practice exam material to get me over the hump.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

DLD PE said:


> 1. @Zach Stone P.E. 's website. He has a review course and TONS of useful, free to read material on his website. I would recommend purchasing his practice exam. Great instructor. I took his course.



Thanks for the mention @DLD PE !


----------



## heretopass

You look very close....so close.......I would recommend a small break and then hitting those books while everything is still fresh.


----------

